# Hatchling W/ Yearling???



## BOOSTFEEN (May 21, 2008)

hi guyz and gals how is everyone hope all is well. well i just wanted to ask if it would be possible to keep a hatchling with a yearling. i ask because i currently have a male yearling that i bought from bert and i currently put a deposit on one of the clutches that bobby has for this upcoming season in june and i am gonna build an enclosure for the hatchling but i dont think ill be done with it by the time i will recieve it so would it be a problem if i kept it with the yearling temporarly. any info would be appreciated.


----------



## shadowsong (May 22, 2008)

i think this will help <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=977">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=977</a><!-- m --> and <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=943">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=943</a><!-- m -->

IMO, you better separate them no matter what, because it's too risky and things happens so fast.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 22, 2008)

I have had babies around my adults with no problems, however more work will need to be done to see if they will infact not try to eat other tegus.

I do not recomend keeping them together, the larger tegu could also bully the smaller one, also when feeding them the smaller one could get hurt.


----------



## Kazzy (May 22, 2008)

What size enclosure are you building for the hatchling? You'll just need an aquarium for a hatchling...they don't need something big. In fact, it would probably stress the little one out to be in something big.


----------



## Toby_H (May 22, 2008)

I've heard this theory a few times, that too large of an enclosure can stress out a young animal...

It doesn't make sense to me as in the wild, they are outdoors which is essentially the largest enclosure in the world. 

I've heard this theory occasionally in regards to fish but I know from personal experience it holds no truth... Most species of fish that are claimed to 'stress out in a big tank' actually stress out when they do not have enough hiding areas. They get spooked by vast open water, but thrive in large heavily decorated tanks...

So all in all... would a couple hatchlings do well in a 4' x 2' enclosure if it had plenty of stuff to hide in / play with?


----------



## Kazzy (May 22, 2008)

I'm sure in the wild the hatchlings wouldn't be too happy running around in the open either, seeing as they have to struggle to find food and avoid predators. In captivity you can control that factor, thus making his/her life a bit less stressful if he/she doesn't have to struggle to find food or thinks he/she is having to run from predators. 

A few hatchlings in a 4' X 2', I think, would be fine with enough hiding areas.


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 22, 2008)

Ya, I agree with Bobby.
If you choose to feed in the cage, aggression may be shown from the larger tegu due to the fact that it is larger and it may want it all to himself.

If its a hatchling, you can house it in a smaller cage if its room thats your issue.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 22, 2008)

hey thanx to all for the info but i too agree with the enclosure theory. ive had my yearling since a hatchling in a 6x3x3 and he has never had a problem since although i do take him out when i feed him so maybe thats why. if i am going to keep them together i will feed them seperatly but i will have to keep an eye on them just incase. i am building the hatchling a 6x3x3 as well.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 22, 2008)

as far as room goes its not room thats my issue. the tegus have a 12'x12' room all to themselves. my issue is that i will not be done building the enclosure by the time i get the hatchling as i am a building engineer and my job requires a lot of my time so i get little time to actually put into building the enclosure.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 22, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> as far as room goes its not room thats my issue. the tegus have a 12'x12' room all to themselves. my issue is that i will not be done building the enclosure by the time i get the hatchling as i am a building engineer and my job requires a lot of my time so i get little time to actually put into building the enclosure.



I would go with a 20 long or 40 breeder, the 40 breeder will give you plenty of time to get your other one done.

As for a tegu stressing due to the enclosure being to big, well it is a fable, never once have I ever seen a tegu of any age stress due to being in too large of an enclosure. Now it can be the other way around, a tegu could stress from a enclosure being too small, but never too large.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 22, 2008)

thanx bobby for the info. yea i think ill be setting something up like a 20 long until i finish the enclosure. i think we should all put an end to the stress issue on tegus being in a large enclosure i dont know who started that but as we all know its a fable but as you stated a tegu will get stressed if its in a too small enclosure. btw bobby im kevin email addy <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> just thought id let you know. thanx once again


----------

